# No power = clogged muffler



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some of you have read about my bad exhaust leak. I fixed the exhaust leak at the rear cylinder and hooked everything back up. Took it for a test run and still no real power. The muffler actually 'blew' off the bike. lol I left it off for EXPERIMENTAL PURPOSES ONLY and it ran like a raped ape! So I took the muffler back off and looked in it and it's completely clogged! I'm cleaning it out now and I hope it runs better after I clean it out. I'll post more info after I'm done.

Brenton


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

putting in new packing?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That engine has to exhale!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

No doubt!! That should help you out lol


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm trying to buy some packing local. I put the muffler with no packing back on until tomorrow or Saturday when I can get some to help keep moisture out of the pipe.

But that was def the problem. I can't wait to find some packing and drive this thing! WOOO!

Brenton


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man i bet it was louad as hell with you driving it with no exhaust on. but i tell you. i bet it sounded awsome!! :rockn:

i like to crank mine up and just listen to it idle with no exhaust on. sounds mean.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I had this problem with My Swamp Series after the last rocks bottom trip, pipe sunk it multiple times while hella hot. Last time i sunk it, it wasn't right. Bike sounded like and electric scooter it was so quite. I've got a thread about it somewhere. Anyways, cleaned the pipe spotless, took a couple hours. After this... the bike rode harder than it ever had... was ridiculous. I had bought it used from aandryiii, so im sure when i had rode it for the first time is was already a little clogged from him sinking his bike.Next ride i sunk it and im where im at now.

Moral of the story, when pipe sinking the bike or having it kill under water, muddy water dries immediately and can cause problems. BTW, those out there what swamp series whom don't believe they have packing.... they do!

Your bike should really run like a raped ape now!!!


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I promise you, at WOT with no muffler sounds exactly like a 1,600 hp monster truck, no joke! I pissed some people off here at my dealership. lol

Brenton


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I couldn't resist. I wanted to see what the bike did with the muffed on and no packing. So I loaded the bike up and took it to my parents house since their neighborhood is pretty chill. I let it warm up a bit then started going. Mashed the throttle at 10mph and pulled back ( I'm 150lbs ) and the front end went straight in the air! The Brute has never been able to ride a wheelie since I put the 29.5's on 2 years ago. I think the clutching and all really helped the bike out! I love it!

Brenton


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

djscrimm - i gotta find your post about cleaning that thing out. i believe mine has been since the first ride i took it on.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Phree.... i sold that bad boy months ago to RDsNeighbor. I drilled the rivets out prior to selling it and told him i knew it was a mess but couldn't get the core out to investigate. Thing weighed like 20 lbs. He got back to me and said it was completely full and there was indeed packing inside of Swamp Series. He got everything taken care of nicely from what i understand and intends/intended on making a thread about the process. Believe he stays busy lately though, i'm not sure where he's been. 

When i cleaned mine i just took a piece of threaded rod and scraped the "mesh" part completely clean, you could see in with a flashlight and it was clogged solid. At this point is was new, to me, and i was scared to try and open it up. So i probably didn't even clean it all the way. Prior to the cleaning i would have to jerk back to wheelie (still kinda easy) and after i would lean over the front rack and couldn't even get close to keeping it down. With 29.5's. Im also roughly 145-150 lbs.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

now that you refreshed my memomry i remember rd's neighbor telling me all about it.

thanks


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Is there a thread on how to properly pack the swamp series? Haven't looked inside mine yet, but thinking I should.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

The packing they use for the swamp series is totally different than the one they use for the utility. The swamp is wrapped with wool sleve and some other stuff but you cannot find it and if you do please let me know so I dont have to ship to HMF. Does anybody know how long it takes to get your pipe back from HMF I need to have my swamp series repacked, mine is empty and it sounds mean as .... I dont know how good it is for it but I just need to repack it for hunting season.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just packed the muffler and wow, it just sounds beastly! I was only able to rev it up, not drive it yet. I can't wait to see what it sounds like under WOT!

Brenton


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just a short clip of the muffler, and of course the sound from the digital camera isn't the greatest.

[ame=http://s360.photobucket.com/albums/oo46/97aztecgt/?action=view&current=MOV02363.mp4]







[/ame]

Brenton


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

brute21 said:


> The packing they use for the swamp series is totally different than the one they use for the utility. The swamp is wrapped with wool sleve and some other stuff but you cannot find it and if you do please let me know so I dont have to ship to HMF. Does anybody know how long it takes to get your pipe back from HMF I need to have my swamp series repacked, mine is empty and it sounds mean as .... I dont know how good it is for it but I just need to repack it for hunting season.


Brute21 I wonder if mineral wool could be used. It's used behind firestop caulking when making pipe, cable or steel conduit penetrations in 2 hour rated fire walls to maintain the fire rating....just a thought.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Yall a bunch of skinny terds! Haha! J/k


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

94blksnk sounds real good


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to take her out next weekend to let 'er eat!

Brenton


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I actually had the exact same problem. It was on a honda though with a hmf performance. I was in a swampy area and it wouldn't rev up, no power, and just ran like crap. It was also super quiet, could barely tell it was running. It was the spark arrester with all that dried mud on it. A pocket knife and 10 seconds took care of that.


----------

